
In Two Years, Most Of You Will Be Reading TechCrunch From An Apple Device - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/27/apple-versus-microsoft-share/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
rararational
I'm more surprised at the in two years you will be reading techcrunch than the
apple part.

Snark aside I wonder what the karma limit to flag is now.

~~~
bep
I try to stop reading techcrunch, but I tend to fall because of links posted
here. In topic, he won't consider linux + android trend at all

------
mkr-hn
In [time frame] [group] [activity] [subject of activity] [from/on/with/at]
[currently popular gadget or service]

[author]

[pretty graph]

[tenuous link between data and projection]

